# Paypal emails SCAM ???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just got this in an email, looks well dodgy to me.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

PayPal will always include your name in any GENUINE communication.

If you don't see yer name DELETE IT!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> PayPal will always include your name in any GENUINE communication.
> 
> If you don't see yer name DELETE IT!
> 
> Andy


Ah, I didn't know that Andy, it does have my name on it, so perhaps a false alarm then.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Never ever click on a link , always log into Papal in the way you would normally do , and if there is a message from them you will see it there


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Paypal will never ask you to do this out in the open.

Hover over the 'Reset Your Password' link and see what the address is, or right-click it and copy to the clipboard and have a look at it.

I'd lay money it's a Phishing link.

Peter


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

If it IS a scam then it's a much better attempt than all the ones I've seem to date.
The tone of the wording is a bit too flippant but otherwise it's good.

I don't think I've ever seen a phishing email that didn't contain spelling or grammar errors. For some reason a lot of them say 'please update your informations'


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't open them, I forward them to [email protected] (or is that [email protected]?) and instantly delete.

Those Nigerian ones are easier to suss out though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it is genuine, but sen it to [email protected] anyway


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Great advice above: I always log into my PayPal account separate to any emails received. I never use the link even if they use my name.

I get at least 1 spoof email a day I reckon :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had two scam emails from supposedly PayPal saying they are investigating reversal payments. Both were not addressed to me by name, just 'dear [email protected] One wasn't an email address registered with PayPal and if I hovered over the sender it was obviously not from PayPal. Forwarded both to [email protected]
Both acknowledged by PayPal as scams.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

It is a scam kev'

Where do you see your name on their e mail? 

make sure it is not as an Email address. They have your e mail as a bought in list no doubt. Just because your name is in an e mail address in there comm's dont assume its genuine.

I delete them right away. As stated above go to paypal web site and log in if in doubt. You will find they have not sent you this.

Take care.

Alex..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alexblack13 said:


> It is a scam kev'
> 
> Where do you see your name on their e mail?
> 
> ...


It is there Alex, I just didn't include it in the screens hot for obvious reasons.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just received this email from [email protected], headed

Thank you for reporting a fake website (KMM51960027V76384L0KM) pMC

P-P (and others) are really grateful for reports of phishing.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

pippin said:


> I have just received this email from [email protected], headed
> 
> Thank you for reporting a fake website (KMM51960027V76384L0KM) pMC
> 
> P-P (and others) are really grateful for reports of phishing.


Can I ask: did you just forward it; or did you forward it with a note on your email to the effect that you think it is a spoof etc?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I just forwarded it without any editing whatsoever, as per their instructions.

If it was genuinely from P-P then I am sure you would get a reply to that effect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just forwarded mine too.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Def' a scam. I get two or three a week.

Your name would have been included in your email addy as is mine I have a********(*) @ H*****L.c0m They buy lists of e mails and then its pot luck.

Although I do get a fair few of them I have never had one address me as Good morning Mr A**** *****. It is always in e mail format, which they have But they don't know its valid unless you reply. NEVER reply to them If you do they know the email is a good one and of course they know your name then. if, your name is part of your e mail. 
Just delete any that you don't like the look of right away. 

Safer is better eh?

Take care guys ... (4 days till my new van is here!!) 

Al' ....


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Report any scam or phishing emails to http://www.actionfraud.police.uk and then add the site to your 'favourites'.

The scam will then be logged and action can be taken if required.
There are just a few pages of 'tick boxes' to go through and only takes a minute or so.

It's always tempting to just delete them but by taking a moment to report them it might help stop someone else, possibly elderly or vulnerable, being conned.


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all,

In Hotmail, if you right click on the message, you can view the message source. This gives you the IP address of all the servers the message has gone through. They are listed in reverse order. An IP lookup web site will then enaable you to find what company has passed the spam messages, I then forward the spam email to that company with a few pithy comments.

The USA/UK/Europe companies are pretty good at responding. The russian etc are a waste of space, as are the far east and indian ones.

But I get a sense of satisfaction that the ISPs are then on the lookout for the brain dead illiterate waste of spaces who send out such emails.

All the best

Bill & Patsy


----------

